# Como puedo arreglar un regulador de voltaje para pc



## efmmjps (Oct 8, 2008)

hola, soy edwin martinez y quiero comentarles un daño que tuve con un regulador de voltaje: debido a cortes de luz y bajonazos, el regulador de mi pc funciona erraticamente, primero revise si era el fusible para ver si estaba el hilo roto y no, lo revise por dentro y no encuentro nada raro ni ningun circuito quemado ni ningun cable desoldado; una cosa curiosa es cuando conecto los componentes del pc y al mover el interruptor del regulador prende normalmente pero cuando prendo los componentes estos no encienden como si hubiera algo que estuviera dañado pero cuando levanto o medio muevo el regulador prende como por arte de magia.

con todo lo que he explicado deseo saber si alguno de ustedes puede decirme que pasa y que debo hacer para que el regulador funcione bien, de todas formas se les agradece por la ayuda de antemano y les dejo una foto del regulador.


----------



## jj (Oct 15, 2008)

hola Edwin lo que tu comentas de que al mover el regulador prenden los componentes a él conectados es prueba de que hay falso contacto en alguna parte del aparato, prueba  destapando el regulador y conectando una lampara en los toma corriente del regulador prende el regulador y mueves los cable que llegan a los tomas los cuales pueden estar flojos pruduciendo falso contacto, si prende la lampara ahi esta la falla o ve revisando moviendo los cables internos hasta encontrar la falla o moviendo los componentes de la tarjeta hasta que prenda la lampara la cual te indicara donde esta la falla.

suerte


----------



## ilumitron (Oct 16, 2008)

me gustaria ayudarte, como dice ii el problema esta en un falso contacto, puede ser desde el apagador o swich de transformador el cual los contactos están flameados, o bien algun componente que ha sufrido una cuarteadura en las soldaduras deberias rectificar todas las soldaduras del circuito o de los alambres conectados, si como dices al mover el regulador funcionan los conectados entonces el problema es seguro que se solucione de esa manera , suerte saludos.


----------

